# Your favorite comedian???



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I usually like to watch comedians whenever I'm down because they make me in a better mood lol but my favorite one so far is Brian regan (if you haven't seen him you should go on YouTube) I was wondering other people's favorite comedian??


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Gabriel Iglesias is pretty funny :teeth And yeah, watching comedians makes me feels better too. I guess it teaches us not to take everything so seriously and maybe have a laugh every once in a while


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

George Carlin. 

Ray William Johnson on youtube is funny too.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Gabriel Iglesias is pretty funny :teeth And yeah, watching comedians makes me feels better too. I guess it teaches us not to take everything so seriously and maybe have a laugh every once in a while


YES! Gabriel Iglesias is so awesomeeeee :boogie


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Russel Peters he's awsome


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> YES! Gabriel Iglesias is so awesomeeeee :boogie


I know right? lol. There isn't one joke that he says that doesn't make me at least crack a smile :lol


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

He's rollin' his paper not for writing, but for rolling doobies!!

Absolutely love Chris Farley


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Ellen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

George Carlin


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a list of my favorites. I have kind of a dirty sense of humor Lol
George Carlin
Howard Stern (Its not stand up but radio counts I think.)
David Cross
Sarah Silverman
Lisa Lampanelli
Kevin Smith

If on line personalties count I gotta add The Nostalgia Critic and AVGN.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

George Carlin for me, too.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I know right? lol. There isn't one joke that he says that doesn't make me at least crack a smile :lol


Was wondering why he hasn't had new stuff posted on YT, but I guess he did but I just never saw lol:


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Demetri Martin
Todd Barry


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

No love for louie ck? He's inspired me to try some standup at some point. The roasts on comedy central are all pretty good also. I see a lot of funny stand ups but i always forget to check their name.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

George Carlin, Jim Jeffries


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Russel Howard

^ reminds me of how funny I can be when I want too :yes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rodney Dangerfield, Mitch Hedberg, Ron White


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

John Mulaney. Conan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Retiarymetal said:


> No love for louie ck? He's inspired me to try some standup at some point. The roasts on comedy central are all pretty good also. I see a lot of funny stand ups but i always forget to check their name.


I love Louis CK. IMO, he's the best comedian around today. I saw him at a local comedy club about 8 years ago and he was great.

George Carlin and Mitch Hedberg were also two of my favorites. R.I.P.

Some honorable mentions: Tim Minchin, Jim Gaffigan, Patton Oswalt, Zach Galifianakis, Dmitri Martin, Daniel Tosh, Richard Prior, Kathy Griffin, Norm Macdonald, and Red Skelton


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Louis CK.- FTW.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ellen Degeneres, Adam Sandler, Amy Poehler, Betty White, and Tina Fey


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Louis CK.- FTW.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

louis CK is hands down the funniest and hardest working comedian out there right now, I really wanna see him live

I respect daniel tosh a lot too though since I heard he has social anxiety


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Louis C.K
Ricky Gervais
George Carlin
Doug Stanhope
Brian Regan
Demetri Martin
Dave Chappelle
Mitch Hedberg

and of bunch of others.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Brent Butt


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Louis C.K. and Norm Macdonald.

Bill Maher is growing on me.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

> Louis CK.- FTW.


No one could dare disagree with this


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol louis c.k is definitely laughable  and I always watch tosh. Ellen I haven't really seen her standup comedy but I love her show that itself is pretty funny.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jim Carrey


----------



## rhames (Feb 27, 2012)

Lavell Crawford


----------



## ZEROMOTION (Jan 27, 2012)

Doug Stanhope and Bill Burr. 

They are very cynical but speak the honest truth in a hilarious way. Kind of like late George Carlin.

youtube.com/#/watch?v=2n34eeXWjUQ


----------



## LoneWolf111 (Jan 13, 2012)

russel peters is hilarious! i also enjoy george carlin-he is sarcastic and really gets you thinking about all the stupid **** people do!


----------



## JSinger (Dec 29, 2011)

George Carlin, Louis C.K., Nick Swardson and Daniel Tosh. Fun fact, Tosh suffers from SA.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Lee Evans
Michael Mcintyre
Russel Kane
Russel Howard
John Bishop
Harry Hill


----------



## bakariu (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh that's easy Kevin Hart all day everyday for me and if I can't get that give me Katt Williams as a backup plan


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

Louis C.K. for sure.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Bill Burr


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:teethTim Vine Peter Kay Billy Connelly lee Mack Steve Martin Eddie Murphy Jim Carrey Richard Pryor and Kevin Bridges all make laugh:cup


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

mitch hedberg forever


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Louis CK


Is one of the only comedians that I can stomach these days.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

AZIZ ANSARI. More specifically, "Intimate Moments for a Sensual Evening." DO IT.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

ladyscuttle said:


> AZIZ ANSARI. More specifically, "Intimate Moments for a Sensual Evening." DO IT.


meh


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Daniel Tosh


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris Tucker, Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy and Jeremy Hotz


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Ralphie May and Sebastian Maniscalco 

I'm feeling a bit down, maybe a comedy show will brighten my day!


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

No mentions of Bill Hicks or Dylan Moran?? Shame on all of you!! Besides those, I also think Simon Amstell and Dara O'Briain are hilarious. I'd recommend you all check out Simon Amstell, his stand up is essentially him just talking and joking about his social anxiety.


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Definitely Bill Hicks. Also Lee Mack, Natasha Leggero, Maz Jobrani, Sarah Silverman, Steven Wright


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I just discovered Dylan Moran last year and I love his humor. 

I'm also a fan of Louis CK and George Carlin


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Jimmy Carr or Ricky Gervais.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

MrBakura91 said:


> Heres a list of my favorites. I have kind of a dirty sense of humor Lol
> George Carlin
> Howard Stern (Its not stand up but radio counts I think.)
> David Cross
> ...


Yesss, AVGN! 

Also pretty much all the guys from Whose Line is it Anyway. So good at improv :boogie


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Most American comedians seem hysterical, staged and insincere to me, not really in the thick of it with anyone but playacting. I dunno who I like at the moment. This guy is pretty funny:






He has some interesting things to say as well, unlike most comedians. I was very impressed by his honesty and open-heartedness and switched on too. Check out his prank calls. Very funny guy. I couldn't believe he suffered, in the same way most of us. This to me is what is what makes a person.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Will Ferrell (I just see his face and I crack up already, lol)
Ricky Gervais
Eddie Izzard
Kathy Griffin
Steve Martin 
Joel McHale


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Russel Peters is still funny right?


----------



## KingKill33 (Mar 11, 2012)

Eddie Izzard :heart


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been recently listening to Richard Pryor's stuff. Very good comedian. Great at voicing characters.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mitch Hedberg that's right! also: Dave Chappelle, Zach Galifianakis, Dylan Moran, Kat Williams, Louis C.K., Demetri Martin, Stephen Fry.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Either Stewart Lee or Doug Stanhope, can't choose between the two.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Chris Rock hands down.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Russell Brand (though everyone else seems to hate him )
Dylan Moran, Flight Of The Conchords, Ross Noble, Ricky Gervais in small doses, (love his laugh!)


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Fear Goggles said:


> No mentions of Bill Hicks or Dylan Moran?? Shame on all of you!! Besides those, I also think Simon Amstell and Dara O'Briain are hilarious. I'd recommend you all check out Simon Amstell, his stand up is essentially him just talking and joking about his social anxiety.


I forgot Bill Hicks  Simon is adorable


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

They're not well known but Roger and Matthew Shackelford they should be more famous!!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Dave Schapelle is a genius. He's always there to make me laugh on youtube when it's been a long day.


----------



## WowIAmAnIDIOT (Mar 13, 2012)

George Carlin, Louie C.K., Lewis Black, David Cross


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably Jim Gaffigan. ='D


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

George Carlin, Bill Hicks, Frankie Boyle, Jimmy Carr


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

Kathy Griffin or Margaret Cho.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Stand-up? I've always loved Jerry Seinfeld, (his "I'm Telling You For The Last Time" never fails to make me laugh). And I don't know if he does stand-up, but David Hyde Pierce on Frasier is fantabulous.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Stand up Comedy? Bruce Chandling is the madman king of comedy. His promo clip:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Louis C.K.

Marc Maron

Dave Chappelle

Sarah Silverman

Zach Galifianakis

Morgan Murphy

Patton Oswalt

Mitch Hedberg

Lewis Black

Bill Hicks


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Patton Oswalt
Eddie Izzard
Brian Regan
Kathy Griffin
Russel Brand


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Joe Rogan was great when he did stand up.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> Stand up Comedy? Bruce Chandling is the madman king of comedy. His promo clip:


kyle mooney is ****ing amazing lol, easily one of the best comedic actors ever imo


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I was wondering other people's favorite comedian??


the fat one, he's funny


----------



## no escape (Mar 26, 2012)

I like so many...
George Carlin, Mitch Hedburg, Louis C.K., Dara O' Briain, Russell Howard, Brian Regen, and many more I cant think of right now.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Conan O'Brien


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Lee Evans. 

I like a few more too.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

not in any particular order, eddie murphy, george carlin, dave chappelle


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

George Carlin <3


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bill Hicks, George Carlin, Bill Maher, Jeneane Garafolo (think i spelled wrong), Kristin Wiig, ...etc


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

1) George Carlin RIP
2) Bill Hicks RIP (died young)
3) Mitch Hedberg RIP (died young)
4) Dave Chappelle (show sketches only, don't like his stand up)


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tim and Eric, Stella, PFFR, Human Giant, Tom Green, Norm Macdonald, Neil Hamburger, Peter Serafinowicz, Chris Morris


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Louis C.K.


----------



## Clouded (Apr 2, 2012)

George Carlin
Eddie Murphy
Margaret Cho
Eddie Izzard
Sarah Silverman
Robin Williams
Dave Chapelle
Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Sean William Scott.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Bill Hicks
George Carlin
Joe Rogan


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Ricky gervais Karl pilkington and Steve merchant

They are 1 comedian in my eyes .... I always laugh out loud crying lol


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave Chapelle 
Larry David


----------

